# Gelber Hintergrund Not-Halt Taste.



## stony (25 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Norm, die vorschreibt dass der gelbe Hintergrund der Not-Halt Taste mit keinem Text oder Symbol gekennzeichnet sein darf? 

Kann mir da wer wirerhelfen?


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2020)

Bei den meiste Schildern steht ja sogar Not-Halt / Emergency Stop oder sonstwas drauf.
Leere gelbe Schilder hab ich eigentlcih erst einmal gesehen


----------



## MFreiberger (26 Juni 2020)

Moin stony,



stony schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gibt es eine Norm, die vorschreibt dass der gelbe Hintergrund der Not-Halt Taste mit keinem Text oder Symbol gekennzeichnet sein darf?
> 
> Kann mir da wer wirerhelfen?



Nein, es gibt kein Verbot das gelbe Schild mit irgend einem Text zu kennzeichnen. In der Norm (DIN EN ISO 13850:2008-09 / 4.4.5 "Das Not-Halt-Stellteil muss rot sein. Soweit ein Hintergrund hinter dem Stellteil vorhanden und soweit es durchführbar ist, muss dieser gelb sein."), steht nur, dass es sich um ein rotes Bedienelement auf gelben Grund handeln muss.
Allerdings bleibt die Forderung, dass der Niemand (auch nicht der Bediener ) zu einer Entscheidung "gezwungen" werden darf. Also: man soll sich keine Gedanken darüber machen müssen, was passiert, wenn ich statt auf einen "NotAus" auf einen "NotHalt" schlage. Das richtige Verhalten der Anlage/Maschine muss vom Hersteller sichergestellt werden.

Wir verzichten auf einen Text oder ein Symbol.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Tommi (26 Juni 2020)

EN 13850, 4.3.7



> Weder der Betätiger noch der Hintergrund des Betätigers sollten mit einem Text oder Symbolgekennzeichnet sein. Dort, wo ein Symbol zur Klarstellung notwendig ist, muss das Symbol IEC 60417-5638verwendet werden, siehe Bild 2.



habe ich auch noch nicht gewusst...


----------



## stony (26 Juni 2020)

Hallo!

SOLL das gelbe Schild nun leer bleiben oder MUSS es leer bleiben (abgesehen vom Bild 2)?


----------



## acid (26 Juni 2020)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es außer der oben zitierten Passage nichts, was einen Text verbietet. Auf vielen Komplettgeräten findet man auch gerne einen Text.

Du kannst also auch "Ich bin keine Pausentaste" darauf schreiben, die Norm verbietet das nicht ausdrücklich.


----------



## Tommi (26 Juni 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es außer der oben zitierten Passage nichts, was einen Text verbietet. Auf vielen Komplettgeräten findet man auch gerne einen Text.
> 
> Du kannst also auch "Ich bin keine Pausentaste" darauf schreiben, die Norm verbietet das nicht ausdrücklich.



"Betätigen verboten" wäre schlecht.

Von einer Norm kann abgewichen werden, deswegen steht da auch "sollte"


----------

